# How long will tomatoes keep before canning?



## momx4 (Mar 5, 2011)

I am new to gardening and canning, so I have a question. I just went out and picked everything I could out of the garden before the hurricane arrives. I now have tons of tomatoes that need canning; but I don't think I can get to canning today. I do cook with propane; so even if we lose electricity, I could still use my stovetop. But I don't really want to use the stored water if I can avoid it.

Could I freeze the tomatoes for a while, then thaw and can them? I want to can them as diced tomatoes. I thought I remembered reading that the skins come off more easily after freezing.

I'm really hoping my garden will survive the winds, especially the eggplant since they're just beginning to blossom. 

Thank you.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I bought a canning box of tomatoes at our local orchard on Monday. I still have about 6 or 7 lbs left - with no ill effects. I do check them daily to see if anything is starting to go bad. 

We just finished our outdoor hurricane prep. I'm hoping to get one batch of crushed tomatoes in the canner this afternoon and another tonight.. (Since I got another 60 lbs yesterday).


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

They'll keep more at least a week, sometimes longer. I had some in the fridge for two weeks and just canned them last night.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Tomatoes will keep ripening once picked. You can slow it down by keeping them cool. 

I have washed and frozen tomatoes when I didn't have time to can and they were getting too ripe. I ended up giving them all away this spring as I never did get to them, and got several jars of salsa as a "thank you" for them. I had about 10 - 5lb bags (had a bumper crop last year)

Don't bother canning them as diced, They mush up enough in the process that it's better to can them whole or halved as then you end up with a bit more chunks than if you dice them. Store bought diced tomatoes are made from ones bred to be hard as rocks before processing so they keep their shape.


----------



## momx4 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you. I did end up putting them in the freezer, whole and unwashed. Now that the electricity is back (was out for a week), I guess it's time to try canning them.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

momx4 said:


> Thank you. I did end up putting them in the freezer, whole and unwashed. Now that the electricity is back (was out for a week), I guess it's time to try canning them.


When you are ready to can them, put them in the sink without the stopper and let some warm water run over them. You'll be able to easily rub the skins off. I only use frozen tomatoes for canning. I don't wash mine before freezing either.

Glad you finally got your power back!! What part of the country are you in?


----------



## momx4 (Mar 5, 2011)

Removing the skin easily sounds good to me!

We are in CT. I can't believe what a mess such a minor tropical storm caused. My in-laws are still without power (since early last Sun. morning). The news is reporting that 13,000 in CT are still without power, down from over 600,000.


----------

